
In the future writing actual code will be like using a pro DSLR camera - ingve
https://levels.io/no-code/
======
mplanchard
> I wouldn't stop at just building one API either, build a big set of APIs
> people making apps can use.

And what will the APIs be written in that enable all of these no code apps?

